# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Detyrë për ndërfaqet e përdoruesit (UI)

## aldo-1.618

kam kete detyre :

Te gjej 2 shembuj te nje User Interface te mire ,dhe 2 shembuj te nje UI te keqe.
Aplikacioni mund te jete desktop ose web.
Per secilin nga shembujt:
-cili eshte qellimi i gjithe interface-it
-te pershkruhen aspektet e mira dhe te keqe
-pse aplikacioni eshte i mire apo i keq
-nqs eshte i keq pse eshte dizenjuar ne ate menyre,dhe sugjeroni nje dizajn me te mire nqs eshte e mundur

Ju lutem me ndihmoni,se e kam urgjente se ne daten 11 dhjetor me duhet ta dorezoj.
FLM

----------


## -v-

Para pak kohe lexoja nje blog me titullin: "This Is What Happens When You Let Developers Create UI", dhe si ilustrim ishte zgjedhur nje aplikacion me GUI te tmershem  :buzeqeshje:  Applikacioni eshte: wGetGui (http://www.jensroesner.de/wgetgui/)

Me poshte ke link per blogun ku ka screenshot te atij aplikacioni (sbesoj te kete nevoje per komente ne lidhje me keto aplikacine  :shkelje syri:  ):

http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000734.html

Ja edhe nje shembull te nje aplikacioni tjeter me GUI te keq:

http://weblogs.asp.net/alex_papadimo...02/146784.aspx

Per GUI te mire ke shume shembuj. 

Mund ta shohesh Office 2007 qe sjell risi revolucionare ne kete lemi. 

Screenshots:

http://www.eweek.com/slideshow_viewe...o=8,00.asp?p=y

Program tjeter qe une personalisht e pelqej eshte edhe Picasa:

http://picasa.google.com/

Shpresoj se kjo do te mbaroje pune.

----------

